# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Te weinig calorieen en toch niet afvallen!!

## anoniem97

hoi!
Ik heb vandaag op http://www.voedingscentrum.nl/nl.aspx mijn "Eetmeter" ingevuld, zo precies mogelijk wat ik over de hele dag gegeten heb.
hiermee kan je zien of je voldoende voedingsstoffen en calorieën binnenkrijgt. 
Vandaag was ongeveer een gemiddelde dag van wat ik normaal eet. de eetmeter gaf aan dat ik niet eens 1700 kcal. binnen heb gekregen!!! dat is dus veelste weinig! 
ik vraag me daarom af of het wel klopt, want ik ben 15, weeg 55 kilo, 172 cm lang en ik heb al een jaar lang hetzelfde gewicht (ik ben wel 5 cm in dat jaar gegroeid).
vorig jaar was ik dus ook 55 kilo maar 166 cm (ongeveer). Ik wielren wel, behoorlijk intensief met ong. 3 zware trainingen per week en dan nog 1 wedstrijd. vandaag heb ik dus ook getraind.
ik train met hartslagmeter die precies op mij is afgesteld qua gewicht, rusthartslag, max. hartslag ect. en na ong. 2 uur héél intensief trainen had ik ongeveer 800-900 kcal. verbrand.

nu is mijn vraag dus, klopt die "eetmeter" niet, klopt de hartslag-calorieënmeter niet, of klopt het beiden niet(of wel)? want, van die 1700 kcal kan ik natuurlijk nooit die hele 
intensieve training doen en nooit dan ook 800 tot 900 calorieën verbranden! dan zou ik waarschijnlijk allang flauwgevallen zijn ofzoiets! en dit is ongeveer mijn wekelijkse programma en 
voedingspatroon, maar ik ben dus nog steeds even zwaar als een jaar geleden (toen ik begon met wielrennen). dus als ik zoveel kcal. zou verbranden en zo weinig binnen zou krijgen, 
zou ik allang dood zijn ofzo! of kan het wel? ik wil het liefst een beetje dunner worden trouwens (ong 2 kilo vet eraf), maar ik weet dus totaal niet hoe ik dat moet doen! als ik namelijk minder ga eten
kan ik niet meer presteren, en meer trainen is ook niet mogelijk... dus... iemand tips?? en weet iemand wat er dus niet klopt één van die dingen?

----------


## floris

hallo, allereerst, ben je een man of een vrouw ?
daarnaast als als je vrouw ben met een tussen de 14 en 18 jaar heb je 2200calorien nodig als je weinig doet, 
en 2500 bij een active leven stijl.
als je maar 1700 calorien eet, is je spijsvertering niet goed, dit komt doordat je te weinig eet.
tel je ook je drinken er bij op bij die 1700 calorien ?
groetjes.

----------


## anoniem97

ik ben een meisje, 15 jaar. ik heb alles bij elkaar opgeteld ja, ook het drinken! maar ik heb alleen water gedronken, dus dat maakt opzich geen verschil.

----------


## floris

ik zou wat meer gaan eten, dan trekt je spijsvertering vanzelf bij, 
probeer je maaltijden over 5 of 6 keer te verdelen.
ook als je geen honger heb ,toch eten, en ontbijt s erg belangrijk.
nou succes.

----------


## Erik T

Ik ben het eens met Floris. Probeer het eens met een stevig ontbijt, daarna een gezond tussendoortje en een goede lunch. Tot dus ver duurt de dag nog lang. Deze energie heb je nodig en ga je ook nog verbranden, zeker als je zo hard traint. Ik zou in de middag nog een tussendoortje pakken die gezond is en minder koolhydraten, net als je avondeten. Als je af wil vallen kan je proberen om 's avonds geen brood, pasta, rijst etc meer te eten maar bijvoorbeeld meer groente en een stukje vis. In de avond misschien nog een eiwitrijk product, bijvoorbeeld tonijn op water of een shake. Ik denk dat je dan meer kans hebt om af te vallen. En uiteraard lekker veel water drinken! Succes ermee in ieder geval...

----------

